# Idahostel



## IdahoJay (Mar 19, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a cheap place to stay in Boise my brother just opened a hostel! Check it out at www.idahostel.com


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool web site Adrew/Jay. I will spread the word!!


----------

